# Wer will alles ein SPS-Forum - Poloshirt



## Markus (18 August 2007)

OK, in diesem Beitrag haben wir darüber geredet:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=14933


Farbe wird dunkelblau bis antrazit sein.

Linke Brust mit einen Logo bestickt.

Qualität hochwertig.

Preis inkl Bestellungen:

Versandkosten ca. 27€


*Bestellungen:*


```
Nr  Nick              Anzahl    Größe
 
1   Ralle               2         L 
2   da_kine             1         L
3   edison              1         XL
4   Junior              2         XL
5   seeba               1         L   (wenn sie groß ausfallen M)
6   zotos               1         XL  (da siehste doch wie ne Preßwurst aus)
7   znarf               1         L
8   maxi                1         2XL (gibts das auch mit Hirschhornknöpfen?)
9   Gerhard Bäurle      1         XXL
10  marlob              1         XXL (wenn sie groß ausfallen XL)
11  iceman              2         XL
12  MSB                 1         XXL (siehe marlob, oder will er da mit rein?)
13  Lipperlandstern     1         XXL (The FATMAN-SIZE)
14  afk                 1         L   (trotz fehlender Adresse)
15  Jelly               1         L   (wenn sie groß ausfallen: M)
16
17
18
19
20
```
Makus, bitte noch einen Termin angeben, bis zu dem bestellt werden muß!
Außerdem könnte man noch eine email an die fehlenden Leute schicken, haben ja 34 mit Ja gestimmt.
Wenn alles gelaufen ist kommen dann wieder welche einzeln an und heulen rum.


// edit -->- Markus 21.09.07
Ich bestelle jetzt mal:

M: 5 Stück
L: 15 Stück
XL: 20 Stück
XXL: 10 Stück
// -<---


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Ohje 30 Euro sind 103,4 Flaschen Oettinger (a` 29cent) 

Bekommen nicht alle über 1000 Beiträge eines gesponsort?


----------



## Jelly (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Ohje 30 Euro sind 103,4 Flaschen Oettinger (a` 29cent)
> 
> Bekommen nicht alle über 1000 Beiträge eines gesponsort?




Hey, wenn diese 103... Flaschen getrunken hast, läufst aber BITTE NICHT diesem TShirt rum, okay? Das könnt ja fürs ganze Forum peinlich werden...


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Ach war das jetzt nicht so das man mit dem T Shirt auf jeden Messestand frei Sauffen darf?

Ich verstehe es eh noch immer ned warum die auf einen Messestand nicht immer gleich eine ordentliche Vip Bar aufstellen. Da geben die teils hunderttausende oder gar macnhe zig Millionen für den Stand aus und verschenken jeden Mist an Werbezeugs usw. 

Der Preis von 25-30 ist schon ok für ein ordentliches Polo Shirt inkl. Versand. In München zahlt man mittlerweile für ein bedrucktes cooles Tshirt (Levis, Fanatacis, Convers, etc.) auch schon 30-40 Euro. 
Doofe an Polo Shirts ist halt das sie Bügeln brauchen.


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2007)

Ich nehme 2, eins für den Tag, eins für die Nacht.


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich nehme 2, eins für den Tag, eins für die Nacht.


 
Dann nimm noch eines für die Frau, für die geilen anlässe am Abend


----------



## Ralle (20 August 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Dann nimm noch eines für die Frau, für die geilen anlässe am Abend



Ja ja, aber gibts denn Lady-Shirts die immer _*wet*_ sind?


----------



## MatMer (20 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja ja, aber gibts denn Lady-Shirts die immer _*wet*_ sind?


nein, aber die lady shirts gibt es nur mit löchern an gewissen stellen und dürfen nur ohne BH darunter getragen werden


ist diese Umfrage eigentlich verbindlich??


----------



## maxi (20 August 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> nein, aber die lady shirts gibt es nur mit löchern an gewissen stellen und dürfen nur ohne BH darunter getragen werden
> 
> 
> ist diese Umfrage eigentlich verbindlich??


 
Du meinst wie die Latexröckchen mit den ausschnitten für Mopsis.
Auf was du so alles stehst 

Aber die kommen dann mal richtig geil bei den Messehostessen *fg*


----------



## da_kine (11 September 2007)

Geht hier mit den Shirts eigentlich noch was vorwärts oder ist das eingeschlafen?

MFG

Markus


----------



## Markus (11 September 2007)

@zotos
schick mir bitte mal das logo

markus@uhltronix.com


----------



## MatMer (11 September 2007)

und nochmal zu meiner Frage

ist die Umfrage hier verbindlich oder nicht??


----------



## Markus (18 September 2007)

also die polos werden antrazit mit weißen stick auf der brust.

ich brauche jetzt verbindlich von jedem was er haben will.

preis liegt bei 27€ inkl versand zu euch.

ich will wissen wer was verbindlich haben will, bitte unten größe und stückzahl angeben.
ich werde das die daten dann im ersten beitrag des themas in einer tabelle pflegen, die anderen mods dürfen dabei gerne helfen.


----------



## da_kine (18 September 2007)

1 St. grösse L


----------



## edison (18 September 2007)

1x XL für mich bitte


----------



## Junior (18 September 2007)

Hallo, 
2 mal Größe XL bitte für mich

MfG   Günter.


----------



## seeba (18 September 2007)

Ouh man, ich weiß leider nicht ob M oder L!?!?


----------



## zotos (18 September 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Ouh man, ich weiß leider nicht ob M oder L!?!?



Frag deine Mama per SMS! Oder hat die kein Mobiltelefon?

Ich nehme auch eins in XL. Ich finde es blöd hier mein Gewichtsproblem thematisieren zu müssen ;o(


----------



## seeba (18 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Frag deine Mama per SMS! Oder hat die kein Mobiltelefon?


Du Arsch! Nee, kommt halt leider immer auf die Shirts an. 
Dann bitte 1x L. Ich hoffe, dass es passt. :???:


----------



## Znarf (18 September 2007)

Hallo

1x Größe L bitte

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## maxi (18 September 2007)

ihr Magermilchkrüpperl 

Ich brauch ein T-shirt grösse 2XL 

Mag mir wer dann auf den Rücken den Schriftzug Maxi drauf machen?


----------



## zotos (18 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ihr Magermilchkrüpperl
> 
> Ich brauch ein T-shirt grösse 2XL
> 
> Mag mir wer dann auf den Rücken den Schriftzug Maxi drauf machen?



1. @ maxi: es sind es Polo Shirts und keine T-Shirts

2. Bin ich am überlegen auch sowas zu verkaufen. Wie wäre es mit Voodoo Puppen? In verschiedenen Sorten: WinCCflexibel Entwickler, Individuelle 
Chef/Kunde/Konkurrent, Schwiegermutter, zotos, usw.  Denkt ihr dafür gäbe es einen Markt oder ist das ein Tool das die Welt nicht braucht?

3. @seeba: Wir haben ja beide die Wahrheit geschrieben Du bist ein Muttersöhnchen und ich ein Arsch.

4. @Ralle: Presswurst klingt nicht so schlimm. Wenn ich eins in L anziehen müsset würde ich aussehen wie ein voll geschi***ner Nylonstrumpf.

5. Meine Bestellung ist nur gültig wenn das Logo nicht von indischen Kindern  oder Markus seinen ausgebeuteten Nachbarskinder gestickt wurde.

6. Bitte eine möglichst neutrale Verpackung wählen ich habe sehr aufmerksame Nachbarn.

7. Seit gestern Abend habe ich etwas Angst vor der ein oder andrén Briefbomben. Da muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 September 2007)

hallo,
ich nehme 3 zotos puppen, wieviel kosten die? ab wann gibt es mengenrabatt?


----------



## maxi (18 September 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich nehme 3 zotos puppen, wieviel kosten die? ab wann gibt es mengenrabatt?


 
Sind die zum im Lebensgrösse Aufblasen mir zwei Liebesöffnungen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 September 2007)

hallo,
ja maxi, mit allem drum und dran, und mit original sackhaaren ausgestopft (weiß ich aus sicherer quelle)


----------



## Ralle (18 September 2007)

> Sind die zum im Lebensgrösse Aufblasen mir zwei Liebesöffnungen?



@maxi

Ich glaub langsam, du bist auch so ein Produkt !


----------



## seeba (18 September 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> 3. @seeba: Wir haben ja beide die Wahrheit geschrieben Du bist ein Muttersöhnchen und ich ein Arsch.


Was soll das?


----------



## zotos (18 September 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Was soll das?



Mensch seeba, da habe ich ja einen wunden Punkt getroffen. Verbuch es doch als scherz. Nie ein Gespräch am laufen halten, dass man nicht führen will.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also die polos werden antrazit mit weißen stick auf der brust.
> 
> ich brauche jetzt verbindlich von jedem was er haben will.
> 
> preis liegt bei 27€ inkl versand zu euch.



Hallo, für mich bitte

1 Stück XXL

Danke, Gerhard


----------



## marlob (18 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also die polos werden antrazit mit weißen stick auf der brust.
> 
> ich brauche jetzt verbindlich von jedem was er haben will.
> 
> preis liegt bei 27€ inkl versand zu euch.



Ich nehme auch eins in XXL. Falls sie gross ausfallen reicht auch XL


----------



## seeba (18 September 2007)

Wenn sie groß ausfallen, dann auch nur M für mich!


----------



## iceman (18 September 2007)

Für mich bitte 2 Stück in XL,

gruß
iceman


----------



## MSB (18 September 2007)

Ich nehme auch eins,
in der Größe schließe ich mich marlob an.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2007)

Moin Männer.

für mich auch 1x FATMAN-SIZE .... XXL

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## afk (19 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich brauche jetzt verbindlich von jedem was er haben will.


Ich glaub zwar nicht, daß ein Post im Forum schon rechtskräftig verbindlich ist, vor allem weil bei vielen der Realname und die Adresse fehlt, aber ich will trotzdem so ein Shirt.  

1 x L  (der Bauch reicht zwar für mehr, aber alles mit nem X vorne dran gibt bei meiner Körpergröße 'nen Nachthemd. )

Bestellformular, Zahlungsmodalitäten, Bestellschluß, voraussichtlicher Liefertermin ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## maxi (19 September 2007)

Alles unter XL sind Krisperl udn können auch keien echten Bayern sein


----------



## seeba (19 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Alles unter XL sind Krisperl udn können auch keien echten Bayern sein


Naja dafür brauchen wir auch keine 80+ Frauen wie ein echter Bayer! :twisted:


----------



## afk (19 September 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Alles unter XL sind Krisperl udn können auch keien echten Bayern sein


Wenn Du der Prototyp eines echten Bayern bist, dann wär das in dem Fall für mich sogar ein guter Grund für 'ne Diät !  

Gruß Axel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2007)

@Lipperlandstern: Hast Du abgenommen?  

@maxi: nicht jeder will ein Bayer sein  

@afk Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. 

Gerhard


----------



## seeba (19 September 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @afk Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.


Oh ja, von mir auch! Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute!


----------



## maxi (19 September 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @maxi: nicht jeder will ein Bayer sein


 

Lach, dann musst du ein frangge sein 
Auf der Ganzen Welt wollen nur die Franken wollen keine Bayern sein *fg*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern: Hast Du abgenommen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na na na... aber wenn es mehr xe gibt immer her damit


----------



## nade (19 September 2007)

Wenn man kein KOP-Programm programieren muss um die Verpackung aufzubekommen auch eins. 
Öhm ok in SCL oder so würds bei mir glaub lange sicher aufbewahrt bleiben.  
Und das das "Raumklima" stimmt in XL.
Also Bayer muss net unbedingt, da gibt es zumindest für den Föhnig einen guten Satz.... Hauptsach gudd gess! :lol:


----------



## zotos (19 September 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Also Bayer muss net unbedingt, da gibt es zumindest für den Föhnig einen guten Satz.... Hauptsach gudd gess! :lol:



Hast Dir wohl ein zwei Ur-Milch dazu genehmigt und kannst nicht mal mehr "Fönig" schreiben ;o)


----------



## nade (19 September 2007)

Verdammt noch eins, ich wußtes doch immer.... Eifelteee hat Nebenwirkungen.
Aber das die so lange anhalten, das war mir neu. Also für Kabriobau mit öhm nisch Flex... en Kasten Eifeltee umsonst... wußte doch das da was Faul war, und es war bestimmt nicht die Karosse von dem hier...






ehr von dem....






 :lol:


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 September 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Also Bayer muss net unbedingt, da gibt es zumindest für den Föhnig einen guten Satz.... Hauptsach gudd gess! :lol:



Wie immer liegt des Beste *zwischen* (hier geografisch) den Extremen.


----------



## Jelly (20 September 2007)

*auch haben will...*

Ich nehm auch 1x   L (wenn sie groß ausfallen: M)


----------



## Markus (21 September 2007)

bin ich der einzige der "S" hat?  

hehe also ich bestelle jetzt folgedes:

M: 5 Stück
L: 15 Stück
XL: 20 Stück
XXL: 10 Stück

Wenn sie weg sind sind sie weg.

Wir können das mit dem Versand auch lassen und ich bringe die ganze Kiste mit zur Messe. Dann machen wir am Stand von Deltalogic eine nette Stipparty draus wo jeder die passende Größe anprobieren kann...


----------



## maxi (21 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der "S" hat?
> 
> hehe also ich bestelle jetzt folgedes:
> 
> ...


 
Aber der Gerhard ist doch da nicht mehr.


----------



## seeba (21 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Wir können das mit dem Versand auch lassen und ich bringe die ganze Kiste mit zur Messe. Dann machen wir am Stand von Deltalogic eine nette Stipparty draus wo jeder die passende Größe anprobieren kann...


Jehaa, ich mach mit!


----------



## maxi (21 September 2007)

Vielelicht komme ich,

jetzt wo UG nimmer da ist.


----------



## marlob (21 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> M: 5 Stück
> L: 15 Stück
> XL: 20 Stück
> XXL: 10 Stück


 
60% >= XL 
An dem Gerücht das Programmierer den ganzen Tag vorm Computer sitzen und Kaffee, Bier und Pizza verzehren, scheint doch was dran zu sein.

:sm24:


----------



## afk (21 September 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Wir können das mit dem Versand auch lassen und ich bringe die ganze Kiste mit zur Messe. Dann machen wir am Stand von Deltalogic eine nette Stipparty draus wo jeder die passende Größe anprobieren kann...


Bring sie doch erst zur Messe, und wer sich sein Shirt da nicht abholt, dem kannst Du es dann immer noch zuschicken.


Gruß Axel

PS: "r" vergessen, oder wodrin willst Du die Shirts stippen ?


----------



## Maxl (21 September 2007)

Also ich bräuchte dann 1 x XXL. Ich würde Versand bevorzugen - auf der Messe stelle ich mir das ein bisschen zu chaotisch vor, abgesehen davon möchte ich auf der Messe ja schon damit auftauchen.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## TommyG (21 September 2007)

Dann 

will ich auch eins. Daten per PM..

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Junior (22 September 2007)

Hier ein paar Tipps für alle die zuviel X vor dem L haben:

Wenn du etwas ißt und keiner sieht es, dann hat es keine Kalorien.
Wenn du eine Light-Limonade trinkst und dazu eine Tafel Schokolade ißt, dann werden die Kalorien in
der Schokolade von der Light-Limonade vernichtet.
Wenn du mit Anderen zusammen ißt, zählen nur die Kalorien, die du mehr ißt als die Anderen.
Essen, das zu medizinischen Zwecken eingenommen wird, z.B. heiße Schokolade, Rotwein, Bier
zählen NIE.
Je mehr du diejenigen mästest, die rund um dich sind, desto schlanker wirst du selbst.
Essen, das als Teil von Unterhaltung verzehrt wird (Popkorn, Erdnüsse, Bier, Schokolade
oder Zuckerln) beim Videoschauen oder beim Musikhören, enthält keine Kalorien, da es ja nicht als
Nahrung aufgenommen wird, sondern nur als Teil der Unterhaltung.
Kuchenstücke oder Gebäck enthalten keine Kalorien, wenn sie gebrochen und Stück für Stück verzehrt
werden, weil das Fett verdampft, wenn es aufgenommen wird.
Alles was von Messern, aus Töpfen oder von Löffeln geleckt wird während man Essen zubereitet,
enthält keine Kalorien, weil es ja ein Teil der Essenszubereitung ist.
Essen mit der gleichen Farbe hat auch den gleichen Kalorieninhalt (z.B. Tomaten und Erdbeer-
marmelade, Champignons und weiße Schokolade).
Speisen, die eingefroren sind, enthalten keine Kalorien, da Kalorien eine Wäemeeinheit sind.

Wie Ihr seht ist alles nur halb so schlimm.


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2007)

*Schiss oder was ???*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt wo UG nimmer da ist.



Du Feigling :sm26: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (25 September 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne nicht wegen Feige, ganz im Gegenteil.
Mag den ned sehen, weil ich ihm sonst eine lange.


----


Hey Maxl du hast auch XXL, du bist ma Symphatisch 
XXL, Max im Nick und sieht jeden Tag die Alpen


----------



## Ganz (29 September 2007)

Für mich bitte 1 Stück in M,

gruß
Ganz


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2007)

habe das erste muster hier - es ist grausam...

also ich habe mir antrazit dunkler vorgestellt, eher richtung schwarz. ich habe jetzt noch ein muster in dunkelblau angefordert.


----------



## zotos (8 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> habe das erste muster hier - es ist grausam...
> 
> also ich habe mir antrazit dunkler vorgestellt, eher richtung schwarz. ...



100% Ack

Ich denke bei Anthrazit auch eher an sowas:





Dann hoffe ich das die unter dunkel blau nicht Arbeitshosen blau verstehen!

PS: Das Bild das Du gemacht hast ist qualitativ aber auch nicht gerade suuuppper.


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

Das Logo ist auch nur so bemustert oder, das sitzt etwas daneben (zu weit in der Mitte), denk ich mal, Farbe dunkler ist auf jedenfall angebracht. Das Logo ansich ist ok.


----------



## afk (8 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> habe das erste muster hier - es ist grausam...


Oh ja, da hast Du recht ... :???:

Nebenbei bemerkt, sollte das Logo nicht auf die Brusttasche ...



Jelly schrieb:


> Dachte mit nem normalen Aufdruck "sps-forum.de" auf der linken Brusttasche oder so ähnlich.


... und wo ist die überhaupt ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Oh ja, da hast Du recht ... :???:
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, sollte das Logo nicht auf die Brusttasche ...
> 
> ...



Mann afk, die ist innen !


----------



## zotos (8 Oktober 2007)

Ja SPSler sind alles Geeks! 
Wo hin also mit dem Taschenrechner und dem Kugelschreiber-Etui. Wenn da keine Brusttasche ist?


----------



## Markus (8 Oktober 2007)

wozu taschenrechner?
wandle es doch einfach ins binärformat und machs schnell im kopf...


----------



## Ralle (8 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wozu taschenrechner?
> wandle es doch einfach ins binärformat und machs schnell im kopf...



Genau, das hab ich zotos im chat auch schon vorgeschlagen, aber wir haben dann festgestellt, daß man mit einem Kirschkern schlecht rechnen kann !


----------



## maxi (9 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> habe das erste muster hier - es ist grausam...
> 
> also ich habe mir antrazit dunkler vorgestellt, eher richtung schwarz. ich habe jetzt noch ein muster in dunkelblau angefordert.


 

Schick besser Ralle zum T-Shirt bestellen


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2007)

also ich habe jetzt noch ein muster in dunkelblau und eines in antrazit angefordert.

das bild war mit der handycam gemacht - das macht man heuzutage so!


----------



## zotos (9 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> das bild war mit der handycam gemacht - das macht man heuzutage so!




Selbst dafür ist die Qualität des Bildes einfach zu schlecht. Harz IV Handy?


----------



## Markus (9 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Selbst dafür ist die Qualität des Bildes einfach zu schlecht. Harz IV Handy?


 
schlimmer -> nokia n80...
ICH WILL WIEDER SIEMENS!!!!!!!!!! :sm23:


----------



## Question_mark (10 Oktober 2007)

*Dat Handy iss zum telefonieren da, oder ??*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> schlimmer -> nokia n80...
> ICH WILL WIEDER SIEMENS!!!!!!!!!!



zumindest das ME45 war/ist unschlagbar. Wenn kein Tennisball mehr da war, haben wir eben das Handy genommen. Und danach konnte man sogar mit dem Ding noch bestimmungsgemäß telefonieren...
Zum Fotografieren hat man ja noch eine Canon D1  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## nade (10 Oktober 2007)

Also das Grau bei dir ist ja *würg* zudem ist das Weiß auch nicht Weiß. sondern irgentwo vergraut....
Und Handyfoto, .. also fang lieber bei *huch Firmenhandy mal ausschalt* nem Sony Ericson k 800i an. Die letzten Bilder wie z.B. Kabrio Polo bzw Kabrio Kadett waren vom Handy her gemacht..
Siemens baut die Handys nichtmehr selber, sind nur noch *indietonnewerfkram*, genauso wie das Nokia Outdoorhandy.
Also soowas Schrottiges ist Nokialike.. Staub geht trotzdem rein, hält keine 2 Jahre und dieTastaturmatte hat man in Händen.... Display fällt aus.... Nokia disconecting people.


----------



## Markus (12 Oktober 2007)

hallo,

habe die neuen muster.
bilder gibts aber heute keine mehr - brauch jetzt erst mal unmengen an bier...

das blaue sieht ganz gut aus, aber die farbe antrazit scheint dem kerl nicht geläufig zu sein - das ist eher dunkelbraun. sieht aber auch nicht übel aus. (in etwa so wie bei ups)

die logos sind immer noch zu weit in der mitte, aber bei der serie soll er sie einfach 2-4cm weiter zur seite sticken.


----------



## Question_mark (13 Oktober 2007)

*Ganz übel ...*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> das ist eher dunkelbraun. sieht aber auch nicht übel aus. (in etwa so wie bei ups)



Das ist dann eher kackbraun, so wie eine gepflegte Diarrhoe.... iiggittt
Ganz übel, oder bist Du farbenblind  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TommyG (13 Oktober 2007)

Nöööö,

Ups- braun will ich auch nicht..

eher blau, oder was hälst du von nem gaaaanz dunklen Grau, heiß imho antrazit.  Vllt war dieses 'Grau weiß Handy gelb' ja Antrax- zit...

Greetz, Tom

Wann gibts die Dinger?


----------

